# KYT: pikadude1006



## Sinkhead (Apr 23, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is pikadude1006!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
thebobevil
xblackoutx
-x1_0_nt-
webyugioh





Spoiler: Past sessions



slvrdrgn123 (April 21st to 23rd)
Little (April 19th to 21st)
Masta_mind257 (April 17th to 19th)
Twiffles (April 12th to 17th)
Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## Harumy (Apr 23, 2008)

1.why pikadude?

2.ur a poke freak?

3.dog or cat? why? 

4.orange or banana? why?

5.pie or cookies? why?

6. Why?


----------



## Zonix (Apr 23, 2008)

Do you love me?
How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2008)

? or !


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2008)

1.) How would you feel if some other person wrote:
WHY SO SERIOUS?
instead of me?
2.) What is the least productive thing you do everyday?
3.) If you'd had to stick to one; meat or vegetables?
4.) Share a 'good trip'.


----------



## greyhound (Apr 23, 2008)

1. Favourite fruit and why?
2. Favourite game and why?
3. Favourite movie and why?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 23, 2008)

PICK A DUDE:




or





AND WHY?


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

Will you touch my wenus?


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 23, 2008)

Part 1



			
				sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite lolcat?
> Who is your God?
> Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
> 
> ...



Yes, if you mean the elbow kind. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 23, 2008)

have you ever typed google into google thus threatening all our lives????????


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pikachu sucks? your rebuttle?
I h8 pikachu
pikachu is gai.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 23, 2008)

Damnit you got me on the "wenus" part.

Do you have cat? Or a dog? Or a fish? Or a hampster? Or a shark? Or a bear? Or a salamander? Or a hobo?


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

If Pikachu, Charmander and Squirtle got into a fight, who would win?  Pikachu has a metal pipe, Charmander has better kung fu skills that Jet Li and Squirtle can shoot snot.  

Why?

Hello or hai?


----------



## Westside (Apr 24, 2008)

1. Rocky or Rambo?
2. Michael Bolton or Celine Dion?
3. Do you smell what Barack is cooking?
5. Why did I skip #4?


----------



## PikaPika (Apr 24, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> have you ever typed google into google thus threatening all our lives????????
> 
> Actually, yes
> 
> ...



1. Rambo. He haz teh CLAYMORE!
2. Michael Bolton, as in the guy from Office Space
3. Do I want to?
5. You smelled what Barack is cooking


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 24, 2008)

who are you?
are you real?
why did you join this site?
do you know your purpose in life?
do you have a life?
what kinds of manga you like? (action, romance)
are you really a girl?
are you straight?
do you like mac or pc?
would you get a ipod or a zune?
a DS or a PSP?
Naruto or Bleach?
Who is your favorite character in brawl?
in all mangas?
in all time?
Do you use key shortcuts?
how old are you?
do you masturbate?
was the last question uneasy for you?
how many internets do you have?
do you know the true meaning of hrth?
do you play any blizzard games?
how many games do you own legitimately?
Do you think pikachu ia a pimp?
do you think a new ds is going to be released?
do you think i made too many questions?
is your avatar awesome?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 24, 2008)

im thinking there needs to be a limit on how many questions you can ask at a time...


----------

